# Blindspot



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

I really enjoyed the pilot. The characters are interesting, the premise intriguing. It does feel very much like Blacklist though. (I sense a crossover at some point.)

My nitpick is a minor spoiler.



Spoiler



The FBI agent (I think his name is Kurt) just happens to have a spare bulletproof vest in the truck for Jane?



I think this show has some good potential, and I'll be sticking with it for a while.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

in


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I noticed that minor spoiler as well. My cable cut out for the last 5 minutes so I have no idea of the end. I'm going to re-record the pilot over the weekend.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I noticed that minor spoiler as well. My cable cut out for the last 5 minutes so I have no idea of the end. I'm going to re-record the pilot over the weekend.


I believe the episode is available at the NBC website.

Yes, it's basically a different spin on the Blacklist but it's interesting.
I hope that's due to the fact it's a Greg Berlanti production (I hope he isn't spreading himself too thin though).

Jamie Alexander is doing a decent job and the FBI guy isn't terrible.

Blindspot also did well following the Voice ratings wise so it's probably not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I enjoyed the pilot. Don't think I've ever seen Jamie Alexander in anything before but she did a good job. 

Sullivan Stapleton (Kurt Weller) is an Aussie, but he played an American on Strike Back and now he's playing an American again.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Encouraging reviews here. I was hopeful for this one. Have not watched yet; it's so nice having a backlog of NEW content once again!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I am a little skeptical of the premise, though. I mean, I guess it makes sense that someone could know a few pieces of intelligence and tattoo them onto her body that would allow the FBI to stop a couple of crimes. But after a week or two, that premise becomes totally flawed, because the type of crimes they're going to be stopping aren't planned months and years in advance. By the end of this season, assuming the timeline in the show has progressed 6-9 months from the pilot, what good are her tattoos going to be? 

And I feel bad for the actress, because I heard that every time she has to do a scene where they show all the tattoos, she has to spend 9 hours in makeup to get them all put on. I predict that in subsequent episodes, there will be lots of long sleeves and pants and we'll see only little bits and pieces of the tattoos peeking out of clothing and rarely see the full palette again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I enjoyed the pilot. Don't think I've ever seen Jamie Alexander in anything before but she did a good job.


She's Sif in the Marvel movies/TV shows...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She's Sif in the Marvel movies/TV shows...


Yeah, I knew she was in Thor, but I've only seen the first part of the first movie.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I recorded it but have yet to watch. I know almost nothing about the show but from the things I've seen, does it have any similarities with The Whispers?

The wife and I just started watching the whispers (through ep #5). BUt I think I read it may have been cancelled. 

Anyway, probably nothing alike but wanted to ask.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, I knew she was in Thor, but I've only seen the first part of the first movie.


Do you watch SHIELD? She's been in a couple of those...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do you watch SHIELD? She's been in a couple of those...


No


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

She was in the movie Rest Stop in which she did some unladylike things...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> I recorded it but have yet to watch. I know almost nothing about the show but from the things I've seen, does it have any similarities with The Whispers?
> 
> The wife and I just started watching the whispers (through ep #5). BUt I think I read it may have been cancelled.
> 
> Anyway, probably nothing alike but wanted to ask.


This show is nothing like The Whispers.

It's more a variation on The Blacklist.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The ratings were great. 3.1 in the 18-49 demo and over 10 million viewers. Held its lead in out of The Voice really well.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Also *in *.


Spoiler



A little comical that they couldn't find anyone besides the mystery woman to translate a Chinese languages *in New York City *


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Also *in *.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


At least they tried to explain it by saying it was a very rare and little-used dialect.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Also in Kyle XY, that's where I remember her from, and she is acting like an alien in this too.. Not that that's a bad thing. 

I wonder if all those tat's were drawn on, and how long did that take....


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

They didn't show if the tattoo disappears once the threat was neutralized.
I guess that's asking too much.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I wonder if all those tat's were drawn on, and how long did that take....


See Post #7


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I am a little skeptical of the premise, though. I mean, I guess it makes sense that someone could know a few pieces of intelligence and tattoo them onto her body that would allow the FBI to stop a couple of crimes. But after a week or two, that premise becomes totally flawed, because the type of crimes they're going to be stopping aren't planned months and years in advance. By the end of this season, assuming the timeline in the show has progressed 6-9 months from the pilot, what good are her tattoos going to be?


Except it's the people who tattooed her who are planning the crimes...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

(Sort of parroting a message I just posted in another thread.)

Had to look up one of the actresses, I think she was who was analyzing the tattoos.. She seemed so familiar, but none of the recent stuff on imdb seemed familiar..

But she played the youngest kid on "Growing Pains" (and the reunion movies).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I am a little skeptical of the premise, though. I mean, I guess it makes sense that someone could know a few pieces of intelligence and tattoo them onto her body that would allow the FBI to stop a couple of crimes. But after a week or two, that premise becomes totally flawed, because the type of crimes they're going to be stopping aren't planned months and years in advance.


My first thought was that she was a time traveller. That probably says more about me, but still... am I alone? The total memory wipe, then, could be to prevent her from accidentally altering history by bringing back some random bit of future knowledge, while she'd be provided with only the information she needed to complete her mission (whatever that might be), via the tattoos. (But why tattoos?) In support: the idea that she's a female Navy Seal, something that hasn't existed in the real world _yet_ (the word "yet" was even used in the show).

But then this theory kind of fell apart for me at the end, when we learned


Spoiler



the whole thing was a setup.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I liked it, but can't imagine they'd give her that much leeway/freedom so soon. She could have been faking the memory loss and been trying to get into the FBI (or something).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really liked it. I like the cast a lot. I've always loved Lady Sif! I don't watch Blacklist.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except it's the people who tattooed her who are planning the crimes...


 Is that what you got out of it? I sure didn't. I understood that


Spoiler



the bearded guy trained her and that she agreed with his plan to tattoo her and make her forget everything. But I definitely didn't get the impression that he had anything to do with the Chinese guy that wanted to blow up the Statue of Liberty or that he was involved in planning any upcoming crimes.



I guess we'll just have to keep watching to find out.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But I definitely didn't get the impression that he had anything to do with the Chinese guy that wanted to blow up the Statue of Liberty


Did you miss this?



Spoiler



(paraphrasing)
Chinese guy: Everything went the way it was supposed to.
Bearded guy: Except you were supposed to die. Your life for your sister's, that was the deal. [kills him]


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Did you miss this?
> 
> * SPOILER *


D'oh! I saw that and totally forgot about it. Hmmm. So why would bearded guy want to set up a bunch (presumably) of terrorist plots just to have them foiled by the FBI? Is he just playing games?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm in, but cautiously. Odds are good that either the explanation they have is going to not make sense, or there isn't one and they're going to be scrambling to invent one that fits the clues they've been putting out, or they're going to drag out the mystery so long it'll become overburdened. Or some combination of these things. And once you take that out, it could become the procedural of the week. I hope they have a real plan of what's actually going on and how it'll be revealed piecemeal.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> My first thought was that she was a time traveller. That probably says more about me, but still... am I alone? The total memory wipe, then, could be to prevent her from accidentally altering history by bringing back some random bit of future knowledge, while she'd be provided with only the information she needed to complete her mission (whatever that might be), via the tattoos. (But why tattoos?)


Tattoos because as "Terminator" showed us you can't pack a change of clothes when you time travel (or anything else that's not organic, except for a titanium skeleton as long as it's covered in skin, or something like that).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The whole thing about the tattoos being clues to prevent crimes really bothers me. Take this week's for example. If Jane's ear tattoo hadn't been up on the monitor when she unexpectedly came by, then the Chinese guy would have gotten away with it. (Since the date was "today"). If bearded guy really wanted that crime prevented, then he should have made the clue a little easier for the FBI to decipher...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Also in Kyle XY, that's where I remember her from, and she is acting like an alien in this too.. Not that that's a bad thing. I wonder if all those tat's were drawn on, and how long did that take....


Aha! I thought she looked familiar but didn't actually look her up.

We enjoyed it. Sure, there are nits to pick but we're just along for a fun ride.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I was tossing around a theory that the special injection they gave her takes a while to take effect, and she was working in deep cover, so when she knew she was injected, she got all of her intel tattooed on her body so she wouldn't lose it. But it doesn't seem to fit based on later developments in the pilot.

My wife and I enjoyed it. I agree that the premise has all the markings of a complete failure to execute in about 5 episodes or so, but I'll let it play out.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Would leaving an unattended bag in Time Square really result in a complete evacuation?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

If the tag says "call the FBI", then sure...


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

efilippi said:


> Would leaving an unattended bag in Time Square really result in a complete evacuation?


We American's are a twitchy bunch these days. I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I liked it, but can't imagine they'd give her that much leeway/freedom so soon. She could have been faking the memory loss and been trying to get into the FBI (or something).


The tox screen showed her system "flooded" with the drug that gives you amnesia  and she passed the lie detector tests that showed she really had no memory of anything.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The tox screen showed her system "flooded" with the drug that gives you amnesia  and she passed the lie detector tests that showed she really had no memory of anything.


Yes, but we also saw at the end that she did this voluntarily. How did they know she wasn't in it with the Chinese guy (and he'd do something for her to remember)? Or was going to meet up with someone else? They just seemed a little too trusting after 24 hours of finding her in a duffel bag.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love the time travel theory--I'm ashamed I didn't think of it myself. Probably the writers are too.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The only theory I can think of that makes sense is that someone (bearded guy? the woman herself? both?) wanted to get her deep into the FBI and have people trust her, in preparation for some goal that can only be accomplished with her in a trusted position in the FBI. 

So it does not matter if they prevent all the crimes or not, as long as the people working with her think she is valuable and worth continuing to work with. Then at some point, someone slips her the antidote to the drug, and she does whatever they needed done so badly that they were willing to follow this complex plan.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, but I don't see how the amnesia fits into that, when it seems as though BG (bearded guy) still has his memory.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah, but I don't see how the amnesia fits into that, when it seems as though BG (bearded guy) still has his memory.


Why wouldn't he? He's the mastermind who sent her "undercover." She's the one who had the memory wipe.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, but then *why* did she get her memory wiped? Just to pass the polygraph? It seems like it would have been better/easier to just teach her to beat it with her memory intact.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, that's part of the mystery, isn't it? They have to leave _something _to be revealed in future episodes!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, but we also saw at the end that she did this voluntarily. How did they know she wasn't in it with the Chinese guy (and he'd do something for her to remember)? Or was going to meet up with someone else? They just seemed a little too trusting after 24 hours of finding her in a duffel bag.


Which would be why they had the scene of her going to the aid of the Landlord's wife.
It showed that her first instinct was to help people and it showed off her kick ass fighting skills.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> So why would bearded guy want to set up a bunch (presumably) of terrorist plots just to have them foiled by the FBI?


Maybe to fool people into thinking that she's a time traveler?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

efilippi said:


> Would leaving an unattended bag in Time Square really result in a complete evacuation?


I KNOW... it's not like it was a clock...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

My wife and I both enjoyed the pilot. We are in for now!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked it, so far my favorite pilot of the season, but these kind of shows always grab me. I'm hoping that this isn't a typical NBC show where they start off strong and it goes downhill from there. The only part that bothered me was tattooed girl decides she's going to save the woman from the wifebeater. I get she's probably trained to do that, but she's also trained to follow orders (as a Navy Seal).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I get she's probably trained to do that, but she's also trained to follow orders (as a Navy Seal).


But the FBI agent isn't in her chain of command.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I really liked her in Kyle. The show is probably is going to be pretty good for a while.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the FBI agent isn't in her chain of command.


Yeah, there was enough silliness in this plot to go around. Still, I thought it was enjoyable.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I wonder if this was conceived and filmed before the two female candidates graduated from Army Ranger training. The idea that a woman would get through the even more prestigious and notoriously difficult Navy SEAL training and possibly actually become a SEAL without the entire country knowing about it is kind of suspect to me.

I suppose they could explain it away with some nonsense about recruiters during the training pulling her aside for their super secret blacker than black ops team...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The FBI guy telling her to "stay" got old fast. The tattoo lady has great eyes.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> The FBI guy telling her to "stay" got old fast. The tattoo lady has great eyes.


Funny how when she got back to the FBI after her first night in the safe house, she still managed to put on some eye liner...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Funny how when she got back to the FBI after her first night in the safe house, she still managed to put on some eye liner...


That's eye tattooes. Saves an hour of makeup every morning.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> The FBI guy telling her to "stay" got old fast.


I commented to my wife, "Lucy, you can't be in the show!"


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

It has not been proven that she is a SEAL. The people who tattooed her could have easily just put on a SEAL tattooo and then covered it over, knowing that the FBI would see what was underneath. In fact, given the seeming sophistication of the whole plan, I would be disappointed if the masterminds did not anticipate that the FBI would find out what was under the black square. 

Why would they do that? Maybe because if they just tattoooed her with a fake SEAL tattoo, the FBI would be able to find out that it was only a few weeks old. But if they covered it over, maybe it is hard to determine the age of the SEAL tattoo.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I thought they had the (heavily redacted) record from the Marines, proving who she was.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

One of her tattoos led to a heavily redacted file. I don't believe that we know it's about her.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> One of her tattoos led to a heavily redacted file. I don't believe that we know it's about her.


I thought it was said it was her, and talked about the troubles she had been in before.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I guess it doesn't matter whether, in this story, she actually is/was a SEAL, as far as my question/note goes. If it was faked, by the same logic I noted, it would be obviously fake.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

eddyj said:


> I thought it was said it was her, and talked about the troubles she had been in before.


How could it say it was her? They do not know who she is. The part of the file we saw had no pictures.

She had a tattoo Z81899Z which apparently led to a classified DOJ file from the New York FBI office, "CASE FILE Z81899Z". Very little of the file text is not redacted. We can see:


```
(I///XES) A federal judge has ordered....
(I///XES) .... robbery ....
(I///XES) Bethany Mayfair .... murder.
(I///XES) In a ruling last week, .... embezzlement.
```
But they showed no indication that the file refers to the Jane Doe.

It seems odd that the FBI woman kept this file secret from everyone on her team.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> It seems odd that the FBI woman kept this file secret from everyone on her team.


The fact that her own name is one of the few things that shows up in it might have something to do with it...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The fact that her own name is one of the few things that shows up in it might have something to do with it...


Ah, you're right. I forgot the FBI agent's name was Bethany.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I assumed the classified/redacted file had to do with a case involving the FBI agent played by Marianne Jean-Baptiste who appears to be the head of the office. Maybe she got busted for something, it was covered up to protect her, and this case no. being tattooed on Jane Doe is essentially firing a shot across her bow: "We know what you did, don't get in our way or we'll leak this to the public and you'll be done."


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I thought this was pretty good - in a "Prison Break" kind of way. I'm in. I like Jamie, and haven't seen her in anything before. And I don't mind at all that I'm not seeing her in much of anything now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

This thread should not have untagged spoilers.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> This thread should not have untagged spoilers.


I think that ship has sailed. At this point it would be easier to simply get a mod to correct the thread title.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> I thought this was pretty good - in a "Prison Break" kind of way. I'm in. I like Jamie, and haven't seen her in anything before. *And I don't mind at all that I'm not seeing her in much of anything now, if you know what I mean.*


Unfortunately, given the amount of time it takes to apply the fake tattoos to Jamie Alexander's body and the reduced budget of regular episodes when compared to a pilot, I'm guessing we won't be seeing many shots like that throughout the rest of the series.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> This thread should not have untagged spoilers.


You are correct. I was one of the guilty parties, but as I saw others, I did not realize this was not an episode thread.



DevdogAZ said:


> I think that ship has sailed. At this point it would be easier to simply get a mod to correct the thread title.


Probably the best plan.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I really liked it also and agree with everyone who said the cast is great especially Jamie Alexander and Sullivan Stapleton.

Loved the moment she first realized 


Spoiler



she knew how to fight and thought the subway bombing was done well.



I always find the way they shoot shows in NY to be interesting and this was especially well done.



efilippi said:


> Would leaving an unattended bag in Time Square really result in a complete evacuation?


Yes. Thursday near my office they found a fake grenade in front of a police station and the whole block was evacuated in 10 minutes. I am glad I didn't watch this before the pope's visit. Way too paranoid LOL.



spartanstew said:


> Yes, but we also saw at the end that she did this voluntarily.





Spoiler



Interesting to note that is sounds like she says
"It's my _own_ choice."
when she actually says (I closed captioned it).
"It's my *ONLY* choice."
Big difference.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear in mind, however, that closed captions can be wrong.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The very premise of this show is ridiculous but I enjoyed the pilot. I'll tune in for a couple more episodes.

Who didn't think she'd have mad fightin' skills? Seems like every other tv show I watch has a woman beating the crap out of men.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I really liked this one. In!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i liked the pilot, but could see my losing attention if this morphs into a second blacklist each week.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sullivan Stapleton (Kurt Weller) is an Aussie, but he played an American on Strike Back and now he's playing an American again.


He can't enunciate to save his live.
I found his running together of words to be terribly distracting- he gets his s's all run together. Husband thinks it is because he is trying too hard to cover the Aussie accent, I think he's just mealy mouthed.

Everything else was fine but a new lead man would be my suggestion.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

cearbhaill said:


> everything else was fine but a new lead man would be my suggestion.


+1


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Blindspot = Person of Interest + Blacklist


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Blindspot = Person of Interest + Blacklist


Cool. I save an hour. I don't watch either.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Hot4Bo said:


> I noticed that minor spoiler as well. My cable cut out for the last 5 minutes so I have no idea of the end. I'm going to re-record the pilot over the weekend.


I want to do the same. What date and time are they reshowing the first episode?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> I want to do the same. What date and time are they reshowing the first episode?


It's free on iTunes for a limited time. Pilots for lots of (most? all?) new shows are.

But there's already been a second episode. Available on NBC.com and the NBC app (with unskipable commercials), and maybe on demand via your cable provider.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Bear in mind, however, that closed captions can be wrong.


Yeah, I'd say choosing the audio as the "canon" choice makes sense. I see this kind of mistake VERY often. (I leave captions on the vast majority of the time, to slightly lessen the amount of times I skip back.)

There are also even more egregious changes -- sometimes there's a whole paragraph of voiceover that is done in the captions, which is completely taken out of the aired audio (and of course you're not watching someone speak at that moment).. or similar to the spoiler-tagged one above, but more extensive -- you hear 2 sentences, but they really said (via captions) 4.. editing..


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

JYoung said:


> This show is nothing like The Whispers.
> 
> It's more a variation on The Blacklist.


Never seen The Whispers, but it definitely has a first-season Blacklist feel to it.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Never seen The Whispers, but it definitely has a first-season Blacklist feel to it.


I finally got around to watching the first episode of Blindspot. No, it's not like the Whispers but based on the previews (a person covered in tatoos that doesn't have any memory of how he/she got them. Tatoos are clues to future accidents or events) it did seem like there were some common themes.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

My prediction is that her identity has been vajazzled onto her, but the FBI are too shy to check it out. I'm pretty sure I figured it out. Either that, or I have a great idea for a spin-off show!


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

After two episodes and the teaser for the third I'm giving it one final episode before I drop it. While the concept is good I just can't suspend my disbelief that every case revolves around a tattoo on her body. It's basically a police procedural with a small twist and, quite frankly, bores me.

Please wow me with episode 3.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Thunderclap said:


> It's basically a police procedural with a small twist and, quite frankly, bores me.


Plus the lead male is just not convincing in this part.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Plus the lead male is just not convincing in this part.


He has to try too hard to pull off the American accent. It sounds bad.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

he keeps pausing in strange places mid-sentence...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> he keeps pausing in strange places mid-sentence...


He did suffer a traumatic brain injury while filming Strike Back. I wonder if it has affected his speech? I can't really tell - has been too long since I watched Strike Back, which was not ever really about the acting anyway.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> he keeps pausing in strange places mid-sentence...


I noticed this too.

I thought maybe this was his form of dramatic effect - but it's a bit much.

I still like the show. And when he doesn't talk, he is nice to look at


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe he just loves William...

...Shatner.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm watching this "live" tonight. I've noticed that in some scenes, she's fairly well covered.

Maybe on the days she's not exposed, poor Lady Sif doesn't have to endure that long makeup process.

Also, she's a lot skinnier out of her Marvel costume.

The male lead is doing something intense with his eyes in close ups. It bugs me.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> Also, she's a lot skinnier out of her Marvel costume.


Given all the nude scenes they had her do, I'm sure she worked out quite a bit before shooting.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

The mystery surrounding the tattoos is interesting and will keep me watching. The plot lines that ex-Navy Seals are all heartless criminals is tired, old, boring, lazy and predictable. Three episodes and no deviation from that so far is disappointing but expected. Will keep watching for now.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

So 4 people in the world know about 'Daylight', and two of them are at that table, and one is dead, so I guess another mystery is who that fourth person is.

Although I'm guessing that the one they think is dead possibly isn't.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This is another show who has a tech person who is so smart she might as well be a magician.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

What episodes are we spoiling in here?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

All of them.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

aindik said:


> What episodes are we spoiling in here?





busyba said:


> All of them.


I don't personally care, but people seem to expect the word "spoiler" in a season thread title when unhidden spoilers are welcomed.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> I don't personally care, but people seem to expect the word "spoiler" in a season thread title when unhidden spoilers are welcomed.


I think "Blindspot - Season 1" would be sufficient for people to understand. The thread originator should ask a moderator to change the subject accordingly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just watched Ep. 3. It's definitely intriguing enough that I'm fully on board. Maybe we should just create a true season thread so there's no questions about what can be discussed. If we don't get this thread title changed soon, I'll just start a new thread.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> This is another show who has a tech person who is so smart she might as well be a magician.


At least she's not desperately quirky, or hopelessly socially inept.

But the law requiring all law enforcement units to be commanded by a woman of color is clearly still in effect.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> But the law requiring all law enforcement units to be commanded by a woman of color is clearly still in effect.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Of the cop(-ish) shows I watch:

Blacklist: White man (previous was black man)
Blindspot: Black woman
Castle: White woman (previous was black woman---before that black man)
Criminal Minds: White man
Elementary: White man
The Flash: Hispanic man
Law and Order SVU: White woman
Limitless: White woman
Major Crimes: White woman
Mysteries of Laura: White woman
NCIS: White man
NCIS LA: White woman
NCIS New Orleans: White man
So yes, woman seem to be a bit overrepresented, but certainly not black women.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I think "Blindspot - Season 1" would be sufficient for people to understand. The thread originator should ask a moderator to change the subject accordingly.


According to forum rules, that's not enough. If a thread allows spoilers it must either be a per-episode thread with a first aired date in the title, or else the title must contain the word "spoilers". If it already mentioned "season 1" it would be good enough (IMO) but if someone is going to ask for the title to be changed anyway it's better to use the right format.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> But the law requiring all law enforcement units to be commanded by a woman of color is clearly still in effect.


Thanks, Obama.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Why are we doing a series long thread anyway?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Why are we doing a series long thread anyway?


Because no one has yet started an episode specific one..


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

There seemed to be something off in episode 3. It almost seemed like we missed an episode. There was some real venom between the FBI and Jane and vice versa. It just seemed strange compared to episode 2


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Back 9 picked up..


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

aindik said:


> He has to try too hard to pull off the American accent. It sounds bad.


This alone, made me kill the OP. Bad plots I can live with, but with his inflections trying to cover up his accent, makes it unwatchable.

Why couldn't he just have grown up in Australia to explain his accent?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok, as I have said previously the "wait in the car Jane" was old in episode one and even older now. This ep totally put me to sleep.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> So yes, woman seem to be a bit overrepresented, but certainly not black women.


Must just be the ones I am in the room for (i.e., the ones my wife watches), then. In any case, I certainly didn't mind.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

This will be a "one hit wonder" show, one season and then goodby. I can't imagine a second season without a "retool" that involves better writers and a new leading male.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> This alone, made me kill the OP.


This is why I don't like starting threads here - too risky. RIP Thunderclap.

I'm still in. It's definitely more of a standard procedural than I was thinking it would be when I decided to watch the pilot. However, it's been decent enough to keep my interest so far. The lead's accent hasn't bothered me yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> The lead's accent hasn't bothered me yet.


Yeah, my problem isn't with his accent...it's that he just doesn't seem like an FBI agent.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> This alone, made me kill the OP. Bad plots I can live with, but with his inflections trying to cover up his accent, makes it unwatchable.
> 
> Why couldn't he just have grown up in Australia to explain his accent?


People cancel an OP because of an actor's accent? Sheesh.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> People cancel an OP because of an actor's accent? Sheesh.


Worse, _killing _the OP! That's just insane...why blame him? Isn't that killing the messenger? Literally?!?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> This alone, made me kill the OP. Bad plots I can live with, but with his inflections trying to cover up his accent, makes it unwatchable.
> 
> Why couldn't he just have grown up in Australia to explain his accent?


Because:


Spoiler



There's a backstory involving him and the girl who went missing when he was 10 years old. That would be a much less believable story if it happened in Australia.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I never noticed his accent in Strike Back and I don't notice it on Blindspot. I guess it's me. The only actor's wandering accent that I've noticed is Anthony Head's on Dominion and his American accent this season was much better than the first season.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I never noticed his accent in Strike Back and I don't notice it on Blindspot. I guess it's me. The only actor's wandering accent that I've noticed is Anthony Head's on Dominion and his American accent this season was much better than the first season.


It's not so much that his accent is bad, as it's the gymnastics he does in order to preserve the accent.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I never noticed his accent in Strike Back and I don't notice it on Blindspot. I guess it's me. The only actor's wandering accent that I've noticed is Anthony Head's on Dominion and his American accent this season was much better than the first season.


I was going to chime in with that, his Dominion first season accent was HORRIBLE, season two was far more tolerable.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

As much as I love Deavid Tennant, his American accent in the failed pilot for "Rex is Not Your Lawyer" is a sound to behold.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Worse, _killing _the OP! That's just insane...why blame him? Isn't that killing the messenger? Literally?!?


ha


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The only time I notice an accent is when it is so strong that I have trouble understanding it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of unbelievable stuff in this ep but still fun to watch.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm still playing catch up, had the first two eps on Tivo, but had to get 3 & 4 from Vudu and DirecTV.

The pace seems to be non-stop. I'm getting used to Kurt. I guess his intensity is to keep from slipping back into his Aussie voice.

Alexander is handling being vulnerable one minute and a kick-ass soldier the next well, I think.

I'm still in.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Of the cop(-ish) shows I watch:
> 
> Blacklist: White man (previous was black man)
> Blindspot: Black woman
> ...


Gotham (black woman -- used to be, at least)
Sleepy Hollow (hispanic woman)
Last year we had Forever (black woman)


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

danterner said:


> As much as I love Deavid Tennant, his American accent in the failed pilot for "Rex is Not Your Lawyer" is a sound to behold.


The American version of Broadchurch, too.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Think I'm gonna bail. This has taken a too predictable turn. Not to mention formulaic/cliché spin.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I hadn't realized that the episode titles were anagrams and spelled out a message:


Spoiler



S01E01 Woe Has Joined = Who is Jane Doe
S01E02 A Stray Howl = Taylor Shaw
S01E03 Eight Slim Grins = the missing girl
S01E04 Bone May Rot = or maybe not
S01E05: Split the Law = Will the past


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> I hadn't realized that the episode titles were anagrams and spelled out a message:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not sure why you're hiding that. But that's about the most creative thing about this show.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm hiding it because the unscrambled titles give away plot points which could be considered spoilers.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> I hadn't realized that the episode titles were anagrams and spelled out a message: * SPOILER *


Heh. I was wondering why the episode titles had zero to do with the content.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I hadn't realized that the episode titles were anagrams and spelled out a message:


I had read an article online that said the episode titles were "clues" and were a poem of some sort. They didn't mention that they were anagrams and I was trying to figure out how the original titles made any sense. Now I understand! Thanks for the info!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Not sure why you're hiding that. But that's about the most creative thing about this show.


The unscramble titles are clearly spoilers, and this thread requires that spoilers be tagged.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Amnesia said:


> I hadn't realized that the episode titles were anagrams and spelled out a message:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's cool. I would have never figured it out.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Spoiler



Ep 4, I just noticed that the HAZMAT suits at the CDC had no breathing apparatus attached. How you gonna be secure if the suit is porous?

The crew was lucky that the disease fogger didn't have an explosive charge. It would have blown the hell out of that plastic sheet.



What is Daylight?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> The unscramble titles are clearly spoilers, and this thread requires that spoilers be tagged.


Hey OP, can you request the Mods add "spoilers" and Season Thread to the title. We're there in everything but name anyway.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm getting a little tired of Jane being the only one in the group who can figure anything out.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Not sure why you're hiding that. But that's about the most creative thing about this show.


Oh this makes me like the show even MORE!

Very cool.

I'm sure somewhere on the net, be it the network's site or something like futon critic, we can get the other upcoming episode titles.....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

ok.... I'll spoiler the anagrams....

10/26 was - Cede Your Soul ->


Spoiler



Cloud our Eyes


11/2 was - Sent on Tour ->


Spoiler



Trust No One


11/9 is - Persecute Envoys ->


Spoiler



Suspect Everyone


1/16 is - Authentic Flirt ->


Spoiler



Lift the Curtain


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jlb said:


> ok.... I'll spoiler the anagrams....
> 
> 10/26 was - Cede Your Soul ->
> 
> ...


1x10 is - Evil Handmade Instrument ->


Spoiler



And Unveil The Mastermind


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

When they were looking at that new off-black tattoo and saw the weird pattern, I knew exactly what it was as I'm from Michigan and Petoskey stones are one of my favorite things. Of course it was just a guess but it REALLY looked like it. When they announced that's what it actually was I was more than a little geeked!

That said, the area they were supposed to be in was about an hour from where we grew up. No oil derricks, no pipeline, but no cell service was real.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

This show has fallen into the same level as Haven, it has a maximum sleep quotient and puts we asleep.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> That said, the area they were supposed to be in was about an hour from where we grew up. No oil derricks, no pipeline, but no cell service was real.


How about anti fed militias? Or are those everywhere in the rural country and I'm just not aware of it?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

NBC made the extremely rare move today of giving this rookie show early renewal for a 2nd season. Or is that a spoiler?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

kettledrum said:


> How about anti fed militias? Or are those everywhere in the rural country and I'm just not aware of it?


I wouldn't know much about that stuff.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> NBC made the extremely rare move today of giving this rookie show early renewal for a 2nd season. Or is that a spoiler?


It's been one of the highest performing new series, so that's certainly not a surprise.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That it would eventually get renewed by May is not a surprise but November 9th...... surprise!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

They probably put out the release now so that they can have Sullivan Stapleton read it to the press, and with how slowly he speaks, he will be done just in time for the May announcements.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Everyone on this show is so pouty and mopey. And Jane walks around all the time looking like she's two seconds away from bursting into tears.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

And I thought for sure that TechGrrl's boyfriend was going to end up being either be a mole or a redshirt. So is that just it for him?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> And I thought for sure that TechGrrl's boyfriend was going to end up being either be a mole or a redshirt. So is that just it for him?


I figured he would end up joining the team (and then turning out to be a mole, of course). Which I suppose could still be in the cards, since they continue to mention him...


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I knew there was something too familiar about Patterson despite the mention that she was Chrissy Seaver on Growing Pains. She's Gwen Tennyson on Ben10.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Tech Girl's boyfriend was too stupid to continue living.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I appreciated the willingness to just off a recurring character to move things along. Good move.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> And I thought for sure that TechGrrl's boyfriend was going to end up being either be a mole or a redshirt. So is that just it for him?


It is now.



WinBear said:


> I knew there was something too familiar about Patterson despite the mention that she was Chrissy Seaver on Growing Pains. She's Gwen Tennyson on Ben10.


For me, it was "Oh, she was Captain America's waitress in the Avengers".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> And I thought for sure that TechGrrl's boyfriend was going to end up being either be a mole or a redshirt. So is that just it for him?


So redshirt it is. 

Isn't the house where Rich Dotcom was having the party the same house featured in the Blacklist episode "The Djin"?

And is it me or did TechGrrl have weird boobs?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

busyba said:


> So redshirt it is.
> 
> Isn't the house where Rich Dotcom was having the party the same house featured in the Blacklist episode "The Djin"?
> 
> And is it me or did TechGrrl have weird boobs?


My wife couldn't stop talking about that outfit and how dumb it looked.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> So redshirt it is.
> 
> Isn't the house where Rich Dotcom was having the party the same house featured in the Blacklist episode "The Djin"?
> 
> And is it me or did TechGrrl have weird boobs?


It looks like the same house in The Affair.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The only surprising part about the boyfriend getting killed was that the guy trailing them both was someone working for Miranda. I had assumed that he was the redhead's counter-surveillance plan. 

So was he tailing the boyfriend from the beginning, or was he just sitting on the library, or was he tailing the redhead and th boyfriend just ended up in between the two of them? 

My guess is that it was the first one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> The only surprising part about the boyfriend getting killed was that the guy trailing them both was someone working for Miranda. I had assumed that he was the redhead's counter-surveillance plan.
> 
> So was he tailing the boyfriend from the beginning, or was he just sitting on the library, or was he tailing the redhead and th boyfriend just ended up in between the two of them?
> 
> My guess is that it was the first one.


Who is Miranda? I assumed the boyfriend was killed because the redhead and the other guy were working together and he tipped her off that she was being followed.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Who is Miranda? I assumed the boyfriend was killed because the redhead and the other guy were working together and he tipped her off that she was being followed.


Maybe I'm getting her name wrong, I'm talking about the black lady who is running the FBI squad assigned to the Jane Doe case. I thought her name was Miranda.

I assumed the same thing you did... until the guy ran into the alley after losing sight of the boyfriend and then finding him on the ground, unconscious and bleeding. Then he makes a phone call, and then we see a silent montage, first Miranda taking a phone call, then TechGrrl taking a phone call and looking worried, then the gang showing up at the ER, where Miranda is waiting for them and doing the "sorry, he's dead" head-shake.

So now, that sequence changed my assumptions. Now I think the guy tailing the boyfriend was working for Miranda, who put him on the boyfriend because last week she found out he was sticking his nose into the case. When he found the boyfriend bleeding, he called Miranda, who then called TechGrrl. That's why Miranda was at the hospital before them.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

And the redhead didn't need to be tipped off that the boyfriend was tailing her, because she's a pro and he was just a nerd.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The guy following David was almost certainly FBI, reporting to Bethany Mayfair. Remember that recently Mayfair followed Patterson and saw her with David at the library. Concerned for the security leak, Mayfair put surveillance onto David.

It is obvious the guy tailing David was not working with the redhead, because he was surprised when he found David's body, running up to the body, checking the pulse, then immediately calling someone. The next scene was Mayfair answering her phone. Then the next scene shows Patterson answering her phone, then racing to the hospital where Mayfair informs Patterson about David's death.

And I have no idea who this "Miranda" is that busyba mentioned. I did a search on the full cast IMDB page, and there is no character OR actor in the show with the name "Miranda".

[oops, smeeked, except at least I got the names all correct in my post]


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So the redhead spotted David on her own and killed him, then the guy tailing David (presumably under orders from Mayfair) found him, called Mayfair, and then Mayfair called Patterson and everyone went to the hospital.

Makes sense. I guess I didn't catch that the guy tailing David was working for the FBI, but that makes more sense.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> So the redhead spotted David on her own and killed him, then the guy tailing David (presumably under orders from Mayfair) found him, called Mayfair, and then Mayfair called Patterson and everyone went to the hospital.
> 
> Makes sense. I guess I didn't catch that the guy tailing David was working for the FBI, but that makes more sense.


I didn't bother to even try to catch it, because the boyfriend character was so annoyingly lame and superfluous that I just skipped any scenes with him. At least he's dead now and I won;t have to skip his scenes any more.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> So the redhead spotted David on her own and killed him, then the guy tailing David (presumably under orders from Mayfair) found him, called Mayfair, and then Mayfair called Patterson and everyone went to the hospital.
> 
> Makes sense. I guess I didn't catch that the guy tailing David was working for the FBI, but that makes more sense.


_Mayfair_... okay. At least I got the M right.  

And there was nothing to catch to show that the tail was FBI until the very end. He was just ominiously mysterious up until that point.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone still watching? I am...


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am enjoying it... It is definitely far-fetched... But not any more so than a lot of programs I watch...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm still watching and enjoying. Want to find out more about what Jane's original plan was and why it required this elaborate plot. The most recent episode seemed to shed a little light on at least one aspect of it.

I suspect we'll never know how Jane and her team could have known about most of the things that the tattoos led them to and how every time Patterson deciphered a tattoo puzzle, it just happened to be on the day that the event/crime referenced was happening.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I recently nuked the OnePass and about 10 unwatched eps.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm still watching, if for no other reason to see what the heck this Daylight project was that inspired a massively convoluted covert operation to expose it.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm still watching and loving it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I dropped the SP about a month ago. Just got tired of the ridiculous plots. DoJ investigating the FBI, which is investigating itself thru IA, was just the tip of the iceberg. There was the convoluted conspiracy of Daylight, which just happened to have the team leader as one of its major conspirator members. And the ever-present love triangle helped push me over the edge.

But I think what really did me in was this...



DevdogAZ said:


> I suspect we'll never know how Jane and her team could have known about most of the things that the tattoos led them to and how every time Patterson deciphered a tattoo puzzle, it just happened to be on the day that the event/crime referenced was happening.


Every friggin' time they just "happened" to figure out another tat, it was crunch time. The first few times, I thought, ok they're new at the tattoo biz, so this can happen. But after a season of this, I just couldn't take it any more.

It's not often I make it 3/4 of the way thru a season, then cancel an SP, but it's happened more often this year, than in probably the last five years put together. A lot of shows that had potential, and just squandered it with absurd story lines. Supergirl, Blindspot, The Grinder, FtWD and several more.

Clearly good writing is at a premium these days.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I have a whole bunch of unwatched eps, on purpose.. to watch after the main season ends (already for some shows, soon for others). Though unfortunately for a couple of shows I was doing this with, I think I missed an ep or two (as I was recording on a different Tivo, and manually scheduling some things due to 4 tuners). I hope most will still be On Demand when I get to the missed eps.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Still watching. But I'll probably dump it after this season. The plots are too far out there. At least the Blacklist has James Spader.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I was ready to drop this, but stuck with it, at least for this season. Not really sure why. I like watching the nerdy girl do her thing...Patterson. To me she's the most fun character. I'm not even sure I care about the big story arc, Jane's tattoos.

BTW...I always found it strange that they know her real name yet still call her Jane.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> BTW...I always found it strange that they know her real name yet still call her Jane.


Good point. I never really thought about it until now. Pretty weird.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> BTW...I always found it strange that they know her real name yet still call her Jane.


I thought the DNA test said she was Taylor but there was some other dental test that called the DNA results into question. Has that ever been resolved for the FBI people? Obviously the conspiracy guy who has been handling Jane explained it to her, but as far as Weller and the rest of the team know, isn't it still up in the air as to whether she's actually Taylor or not?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I like watching the nerdy girl do her thing...Patterson. To me she's the most fun character.


Hard to believe she was the youngest daughter on Growing Pains.
http://www.bustle.com/articles/6884...shley-johnson-has-been-busy-since-leaving-the


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought the DNA test said she was Taylor but there was some other dental test that called the DNA results into question. Has that ever been resolved for the FBI people? Obviously the conspiracy guy who has been handling Jane explained it to her, but as far as Weller and the rest of the team know, isn't it still up in the air as to whether she's actually Taylor or not?


No I don't think the FBI ever solved the dental test discrepancy.

Heck, I can't even remember what the explanation was...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> No I don't think the FBI ever solved the dental test discrepancy.
> 
> Heck, I can't even remember what the explanation was...


We just find out in *this week's episode* that
(spoilers just in case)



Spoiler



That Kurt's dad killed Taylor and buried her under the fort.

So it looks like the discrepancy with the teeth is true since she is not Taylor.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That wasn't the season finale. There is one more episode coming up next Monday. I'm interested to see what happens after that revelation at the end of the previous episode.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm still watching. One of the shows I really look forward to watching each week. And watch the night it airs.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bicker said:


> Hard to believe she was the youngest daughter on Growing Pains.
> http://www.bustle.com/articles/6884...shley-johnson-has-been-busy-since-leaving-the


I figured that out in the first episode and asked my wife if it was her. Looked it up on IMDB to conform.

I like her on this show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... Did they just do that?



Spoiler



Did they really just kill off a Bethany Mayfair, a pretty significant main character, the week before the finale?

I really liked her in Without a Trace and was happy to see her back on television with Blindspot... Oh well...



I wonder what surprises they are saving for the finale!


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

The biggest issue I am having on the last episode:

That Jane is not Shaw.

I hope they don't turn around and turn Jane into a "bad person".

What has kept me going is Jane's (Jamie Alexander's) arc and how conflicted she has been of who she might be or might have been, versus what she is doing to clean-up the Government. That story, although weak at times, has been surprisingly riveting.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hercules67 said:


> The biggest issue I am having on the last episode:
> 
> That Jane is not Shaw.


The biggest issue I have is that she does not keep demanding answers from Oscar about her past. She has asked a few questions, but she just lets him get away with not answering. And she has not even bothered to ask the big questions, like why was she abducted as a child (which is obsolete now, I guess; the replacement question would be why she is a DNA match for Taylor), where she was for most of her life, and why is it so important that she be kept totally in the dark about the mission? Also, when Oscar threatened Weller's life in order to get her to cooperate, this barely had any effect on her feelings about following Oscar's orders.

The whole Taylor disappearance / Jane appearance mystery has dragged on so long that they have to resort to Jane behaving unbelievably in order to keep the mystery going. She is obviously a smart woman, yet they have her cooperating with Oscar et al. even though there are huge red flags suggesting that she is being manipulated and lied to.

They should have revealed the mystery already and moved on.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Of course, she has seen videos of her telling herself to go along with him. Maybe she was a bad person and the memory wipe changed her. I agree, it's time to end the mystery already.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

stellie93 said:


> Of course, she has seen videos of her telling herself to go along with him. Maybe she was a bad person and the memory wipe changed her. I agree, it's time to end the mystery already.


A video telling her to go along with him could be faked. I don't mean technologically faked (although that could conceivably be possible, esp. in TV-land), but rather they could have tricked, tortured, or blackmailed her into making that video before they wiped her memory. The easiest way would probably be trickery -- get her to make the video thinking it was some sort of training exercise or her conning the real Taylor or something like that.

Or she could have been a bad person. Or maybe she was indoctrinated from an early age into some sort of cult, and she was not bad at heart but rather programmed to be bad.

Really, it could be almost anything. Which is why I find it so bothersome that she does not forcefully ask more questions and/or refuse to cooperate with Oscar's missions. Especially after he showed his true colors by threatening Weller's life if she did not do as he ordered.

In one of the early episodes, wasn't there a scar that Weller remembered Taylor getting as a child, maybe falling out of a tree or something? So if Jane is not Taylor, then she must either be a twin sister (how could Weller not know she had a twin) or else a clone that was raised specifically to impersonate Taylor, even as far as deliberately scarring her. 
Maybe she is not actually a DNA match for Taylor, and the conspirators used their connections inside the FBI to make everyone think she was a DNA match.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> *In one of the early episodes, wasn't there a scar that Weller remembered Taylor getting as a child, maybe falling out of a tree or something?* So if Jane is not Taylor, then she must either be a twin sister (how could Weller not know she had a twin) or else a clone that was raised specifically to impersonate Taylor, even as far as deliberately scarring her. Maybe she is not actually a DNA match for Taylor, and the conspirators used their connections inside the FBI to make everyone think she was a DNA match.


Yes, I'm pretty sure you're right. In fact, I think it was that scar that caused Weller to think she was Taylor Shaw in the first place and that led to the DNA comparison with the TS case.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

astrohip said:


> I dropped the SP about a month ago. Just got tired of the ridiculous plots. DoJ investigating the FBI, which is investigating itself thru IA, was just the tip of the iceberg. There was the convoluted conspiracy of Daylight, which just happened to have the team leader as one of its major conspirator members. And the ever-present love triangle helped push me over the edge.
> 
> But I think what really did me in was this...
> 
> ...


This +1. The first half was actually decent. It got really dumb after the Winter break. I made it about four eps into the second half then dumped it.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Fixer said:


> This +1. The first half was actually decent. It got really dumb after the Winter break. I made it about four eps into the second half then dumped it.


The last 3 or 4 episodes have been pretty good.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

verdugan said:


> The last 3 or 4 episodes have been pretty good.


No, episode 21 where they got locked into their building, was terrible. Easily the worst episode of the season.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Although, I completely agree with the last 4 posters, I still like the show enough to watch the Finale.

But, as I said, I hope she (Jane) does not turn out to be evil.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I have two speculations:

1. Jane is going a do a "Total Recall" (Governator's version) twist.

2. Jane is one of those early test of the cloning we saw in the last episode. (Though, this seems unlikely because the technology has to exist for 25-30 years.)


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

john4200 said:


> No, episode 21 where they got locked into their building, was terrible. Easily the worst episode of the season.


Agreed, it wasn't very good.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> Agreed, it wasn't very good.


And other than for a couple of brief scenes, it had absolutely nothing to do with the overall narrative.

I think they found themselves one episode short and just threw that one together as filler.



astrohip said:


> I dropped the SP about a month ago. Just got tired of the ridiculous plots. DoJ investigating the FBI, which is investigating itself thru IA, was just the tip of the iceberg. There was the convoluted conspiracy of *Daylight, which just happened to have the team leader as one of its major conspirator members*.


Not to try to change your mind, but we now know that the Daylight connection is not a coincidence at all.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone still watching? I am... I am still enjoying it, and just caught up on the latest episode... Didn't have any episode specific discussion, so didn't start a thread... Just wanted to get a temperature on how this show is doing out in TCF land...


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Anyone still watching? I am... I am still enjoying it, and just caught up on the latest episode... Didn't have any episode specific discussion, so didn't start a thread... Just wanted to get a temperature on how this show is doing out in TCF land...


They seem to have cycled back away from the one-department-after-another set of story arcs. And gotten back closer to the team and specific issues. I still have a pass to it but it's not something I bother watching right away.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm still watching it and keeping up to date...watching it within a week of when it airs.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I almost dropped it last winter/spring but stuck with it to get through the season and give myself the option of continuing with season 2. I'm up to date but closer to dropping it than ever before. Despite being moved away from a busy Monday night I have to admit I'm more easily following and enjoying two new dramas on Wednesday nights - Leathal Weapon and Designated Survivor. I'm imminently only going to keep two out of three and right now Blindspot is the odd show out by a good margin (even though whatever this season's episode title puzzle is intrigues me).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm still watching and enjoying. Interested to see what Sandstorm has planned.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Anyone still watching? I am... I am still enjoying it, and just caught up on the latest episode... Didn't have any episode specific discussion, so didn't start a thread... Just wanted to get a temperature on how this show is doing out in TCF land...


I'm still watching. It's one of the shows I watch the night it airs. All of my co-workers are also watching it. We all still enjoy it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm still watching. Same night, ususally. It's really been pretty good that last couple of eps.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Got very into it at the end of last season. Have not watched any of this season yet.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I just finally started watching the second half of the first season.. (bringing one ep/day on my iPad to the gym.. to watch in VLC since the Tivo show downloading is so broken)

I just finished ep 115 yesterday.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> They seem to have cycled back away from the one-department-after-another set of story arcs.


....and they're back to that. Now it's the CIA angling to get the east-bloc residing traitor (or not).

And they've now resorted to 'shipping between characters. A sure sign of a show's demise.


----------

